# agooony, agooony



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Ok.
So I have Sullys cough pretty much gone. 
And the lump that formed on his shoulder
is gone. 
I been walking them an hour every day
to build up stamina. Even after work.
Was almost going to
start putting the saddle on. 
And then it happens. "My" hip gets something
wrong with it. Twisted sillyac or something.
Since last Friday I have been
down in bed. Shooting pains. Went to chiropractor
on Monday. I think he was trying to kill me. 

Tuesdays visit to Dr. I am now pretty sure of it.
I could not sit in the truck to get home for the 45 min drive.
So I took the blankets and pillows from behind the seat
and hubby made a padded area for me to lay on.

He said He felt like he was hauling a dead deer. With no tag. LOL
Made it home with no one seeing me. And I seen the
view from a different angle. 

I still down. Can not stand or sit.
Am tring to stretch it out. I probably need
to go back to Dr. Killdeer tomorrow. But
am scared. 

One of these days I might accually get to pack the goats.
((Sigh))


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: agony, agony*

So sorry...

I went through a similar thing.. when my back got good enough to walk, my knees started giving trouble. For me it isn't so much the age as the mileage ;-)

But I figure I'm going to do it till something breaks permanently. Otherwise I might as well get a wheel chair now.

Maybe it's time to teach sully to pull a chariot. ;-)


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: agony, agony*

So sorry.

I had similar problems in the last two years. Got the goats in shape and then my back gave out.

Last winter I started to work out in a sport studio - training especially targeted to build up the muscles that support the spine. After 4 weeks a was able to do longer walks without pain.

I have let it slide during the summer but I have to take it up again soon, back is starting to act up.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

*Re: agony, agony*

Thanks for the sympathy.

I did not go back to Dr.
He told me to put heat on it. But
no longer than 15 minutes. And
try stretching.

So today. I was able to walk to the end of the
house and back. It wasn't a sprint. LOL

My husband and I install carpet. He has had
to do it on his own. I feel pretty guilty. 
Guess it is good that work is slow.

Thanks again.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: agony, agony*

I don't know how old the rest of you are, but I'm an old geezer and getting older (61). I've been lucky to not have any serious injuries, but my knees and hips were starting to bother me this year. So I started taking a glucosamine pill every morning with my other vitamins. Big improvement. I recommend it.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

*Re: agony, agony*

I am 54. 
I did go get some elations and Joint MD.
Both have glucosamine some other thing
for joints. 
I got the elations because it is suppose to
get absorbed faster. A little spendy. But only
going to take it til the Joint MD has a chance to
absorb.

I also reccommend it. Use to take it. Not sure
why I quit. Probably worked too good and gave
me a sense of not needing it.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I added a couple of O's to the title.

I keep hearing Bugs bunny!

I am doing better. Been able to walk
short distances. And even sit. Been taking
the Osteo bi flex supplement. 

Took the goats out today for a browse about
the yard time. Since it was in the yard. I got out
the squirt gun to enforce my "Leave it command".
So even though I am not walking I felt like I was training. LOL

On my way to being on the mend.
Since I am taking it pretty easy. 
Maybe this would be a good time to start adding 
the saddle just for the experience of putting it on him. 

R.


----------

